# Global market update!



## MARKETWINNER (6 January 2014)

Asian market fell today. So far among Asia Pacific region markets such as Vietnam, Laos and Korean markets are up marginally. At this time of writing other markets such as New Zealand, India, Sri-Lanka, Malaysia and Singapore are marginally down. Both Chinese and Japanese markets are not doing well today. Investors could have another opportunity in the Asian pacific region. Nikkei 225 could rebound again strongly at least another 10%. Lot of analysts were very bearish on Japanese market in the past and they were talking about Ex-Japan in the past. Some badly perform stocks in 2013 could outperform Asian markets in 2014.

My ideas are not a recommendation to either buy or sell any security, commodity or currency. Please do your own research prior to making any investment decisions.


----------



## MARKETWINNER (7 January 2014)

Asia pacific Region and European markets were either sluggish or fell down yesterday. Some of the Exceptions are: UK, Estonia, Morocco, Korea, Pakistan, Philippines, Laos, Thailand, Ghana, Botswana, Iceland, Kenya, and Vietnam stock markets.  The FTSE 100 index closed at 6730.7 a gain of just 0.06%

Mexican and Canadian market also didn't have a good day either. On the other hand USA market marginally went down. Dow Jones transportation average is also down.

There could be volatility in all types of markets including commodity and currency market. Overall some markets could end up with positive trend in this week. 

Intermediate Trend is our friend. 

My ideas are not a recommendation to either buy or sell any security, commodity or currency. Please do your own research prior to making any investment decisions.


----------



## MARKETWINNER (7 January 2014)

We can see mixed trends in Asian Pacific markets today. European markets are advancing. Surprisingly Mongolian market is down. Frontier markets such as Kenya, Morocco and Sri-Lanka is having a strong up trend today. Bulgaria and Austria too are having a strong uptrend. So far not a good day for both Greece and Ireland markets. One of the star performers Pakistan market is flat today.

Germany is the game changer in the European Economy. Their unemployment has declined in November according to the Nuremberg-based Federal Labour Agency. In the mean time China has imposed new controls on shadow-banking industry. Still some global markets have more legs. Not a good day for AUD. Both cattle and wheat futures climbed. Moreover energy sector has some life and precious metals sector is showing some weakness.

There are positive and negative factors in global markets. We could see short term volatility in commodities and currencies. Overall trend is up for some markets, sectors, stocks, currencies and commodities.   

My ideas are not a recommendation to either buy or sell any security, commodity or currency. Please do your own research prior to making any investment decisions.


----------



## galumay (7 January 2014)

May i ask what the point of this thread is? (genuinely interested, market data is freely available to those interested in International markets, not sure why it would need to be posted here.)


----------



## MARKETWINNER (9 January 2014)

I  thought to give some ideas about global markets and their trends.I will give more analysis on Australasian market including individual stocks and sectors once I learn more about this region.

It was a good day for Asian pacific region yesterday. There was a strong uptrend in markets such Japan, Hong Kong and frontier Sri-Lanka. Even markets such as Singapore and Philippine did well. New Zealand Market too ended up with positive territory. It was mixed in European, African and Middle East region. Markets such as Greece and Austria outperformed other markets in the region by having strong up trend. In the mean time so far USA market is having minor fluctuation. Both DOW Jones transportation average and NASDAQ is up. MU is very active. BAC is also not that bad. TSN a chicken company is flat today. Not a good day for FB.

As I said before still global markets have their legs. Some markets and sectors could have strong bull markets in 2014 and 2015. Some markets and sectors could have correction in 2014. 

My ideas are not a recommendation to either buy or sell any security, commodity or currency. Please do your own research prior to making any investment decisions.


----------



## galumay (9 January 2014)

You have lost me, everything you post is freely available to anyone interested.


----------



## MARKETWINNER (9 January 2014)

I just gave a global market summary and trends thinking some will like this.   I think I should include something more interesting in this thread.

Following were some of the best performing markets in 2013.

US – Nasdaq index 
Venezuela- Caracas Stock Exchange 
Japan – Jasdaq index 
Iceland – OMXI All Share 
Zambia – Lusaka Stock Exchange
Ireland – Irish Stock Exchange 
Greece – Athens Exchange 
Argentina – Mercado de Valores 
Pakistan – Karachi Stock Exchange
Nigeria – Nigerian Stock Exchange 

I am bullish on stocks markets in Germany, Morocco, Sri-Lanka, Bangladesh, Estonia, Austria etc in 2014. Still Pakistan market has leg and could expect correction just like Philippines market. Remember both Pakistan and Philippines were two of the best performing markets in the world in 2013. Still there could be strong up trend in few African and Middle East regions such as Morocco and UAE. Some of the star performers in this region were Nigeria, Kenya and UAE in 2013. Among developed world markets both DOW and S&P 500 have more room to go up although I expect some correction. I see prospects in Germany, Greece and Japan as well. Bull could continue in Greece as well. USD could become bull currency in 2014 and 2015. I am slightly bullish on Indian and Chinese markets too. Even Australians market could give some decent return in 2014.

BTW it  was not a good day for Asian Pacific markets today. Exceptions are: markets such as New Zealand, Sri-Lanka, Mongolia,Vietnam  and Pakistan etc.. They ended up a day with positive territory.  European markets are advancing again. We are seeing volatility in markets. 

My ideas are not a recommendation to either buy or sell any security, commodity or currency. Please do your own research prior to making any investment decisions


----------



## coolcup (10 January 2014)

I agree with galumay. I can't see the point of this. There is limited opinion provided or any rationale for what limited opinion there is which promotes some form of useful discussion. Unsubscribe.


----------

